# Stolen tack around Gloucestershire area



## eventer and proud (8 April 2017)

It wasn't our yard that was broken in too but one about 5 min away. Just thought everyone should know that thives have bever seen. The yard was around the stow on the world area


----------



## poiuytrewq (27 May 2017)

Just seen this, very local. Was anything recovered?


----------



## eventer and proud (27 May 2017)

Have not heard about anything being recovered but it was quite a while ago now so dont think anything will be


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 May 2017)

I had my tack room cleared right out last August.  The thief left a clue - so I knew who it was and gave plenty of information to police.  NADA!


----------



## hopscotch bandit (31 May 2017)

There is a load of stuff on facebook about gypsies landing in our area and that they will thieve loads of stuff which is a bit unfair as you can't tar everyone with the same brush and I can't comment on this as I don't know if they would or not but they have been moved on my police about five times in the last 24 hours but everywhere I hacked out last night there were bales of haylage shoved against gates and bit concrete blocks put in place around field gateways which were not there last week.Everyone is reporting about it on social media and rumours are circulating about what will happen next and its obvious the farmers around here are being very proactive by placing stuff against gateways.And our local riding club had a lot of police presence also as they tried to get onto there driveway so they could get onto there fields. the local park got landed with them but they were moved on by police and now theyhave set up home in a field belonging to the Council in an area not far away.


----------

